# 36" Lighting



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi folks 
if all goes well it looks like i'm going to end up with a 40g 36" wide tank soonish. Any my question comes to light. The current light with it is a 2x96w compact light i believe. The tank was used with pressurized co2 before. I however don't have the setup or cash for that at the moment, maybe in the future. I will be using DIY co2 however for now. So i'm wondering if this strip can be used with just one bulb in it? or is it better to also get a coralife 2x21w T5 lights for now and keep the bigger ones for when i upgrade that co2. 

I guess other option is a 1x96w compact strip on its own. 

Thanks a bunch 
Julian


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i don't see any reason that it can't be used with one bulb


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> i don't see any reason that it can't be used with one bulb


+1. I agree, you should be able to take out one bulb.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a light that doesnt seem to work with only one bulb but thats the hagen HO unit. I hope it works for you


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

hm...odd. i keep my bulb in and just unscrewed a bit. maybe that's the difference? if yours isn't working with just one bulb in maybe you could try one of the blue tint bulbs. they will make your fish pop but won't really effect algea or plant growth


----------

